# Young Wood Ducks...



## EricD

Newly Hatched Wood Ducks.....






Juvenile (teenage) Male Wood Duck....






Juvenile (teenage) Female Wood Wood Duck....


----------



## Dagwood56

Awwww. These are great. I really like how you caught the reflections in all of them, especially the first one.


----------



## lvcrtrs

Ahhhh babies, so cute!  Nice focus, I like that number 2 has bits of grass in the pic.  I looked to see where they were from and saw it was you Eric.  Of course I would like them.


----------

